# Guard dog



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We just ordered our very 1st flock and construction on our coop will start tomorrow. We currently have 3 dogs, 2 American Bulldogs and a Boxer. They are pretty much house dogs and have a fenced in area when they do go out. We live in a fairly rural area and have a pleather of predatory animals that we are concerned ab snatching up our new family members. I've been doing research on a good breed of dog to get to protect the flock and it keeps coming down to Great Pyrenees... Is this pretty much the best choice or are there any other suggestions?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Depends on the temperment of the dog and how well they listen. Any dog can be a good guard dog or bad. Lily my German Shep/Lab mix is awesome with chicken sitting. Zoey, my rat terrier has been a terror for almost a year! Now that I got 2 baby ducks, she loves them. Always first to see what's wrong if she hears them hollering. Sleeps near by them too being they're inside a bin in the house with us for now. Izzabelle who was also a rat terrier loved those chicks as though they were her own so she was very protective of them. Great for helping round them up too!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The Great Pyrenees is a great guard dog ... as long they will stay home. Which ours would not.  We had them (3 of them) with our sheep & goats and they did keep wild critters at bay. 

One day out of the blue, one thought to check out the house down the road. Then the next thing I know all three were checking out the house down the road. (and on) I have woven wire fence with a top of barb wire, they went right over it. So hubby put a hot wire around the top but it did not even slow them down.

We had to rehome each of them ... I wish you better luck.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Take lots of pictures!


----------

